# What's the best bull for Texas heat to cross with Longhorns?



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

My plan:

I am going to cross my Longhorn heifers for the first 2 or 3 years, and if the horn and heifer look great switch to my Longhorn A.I. program

Therefore I am looking for:


Young bull 5 to 10 months in age
Low birth weight
Can handle the Texas heat
Forage raised bull

I have heard good things about Brangus. Any recommendations? Or anyone out there selling one?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Generally, any breed of the Bos Indicus family handle heat better. Zebu, Brahma, and Brangus are breeds that come to mind. European cattle or Bos Taurus don't fare so well in the hot hot sun.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We owned a Criollo bull from the original Spanish stock (bought from the Jornada research station NM). We used him on longhorn/cross cattle. They are born small and pretty much stay that way. I don't think we ever had a steer hang over 700 pounds.The longhorn, corrientes, cracker cattle breeds are descended from the Criollo. Yoyo was a very gentle and easy loading bull that absolutely never met a fence he could not get over/under or through! The breed is valued as they range far and wide not putting too much pressure on small pastures.

One of my rancher friends markets the criollo meat as it will marble on straight grass.

Look them up- I can help you if you want to try one. Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Charlois bull is the best.. Throws you a nice yellow calf that looks like a beef calf. We do it on correntie cows


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Red Angus would be my choice. With your heat down there Brangus might work well for you.


----------

